# Where do you mount your phone(s) in Gen2 and Gen3 Priuses (Prii)?



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm about to buy a used Prius dedicated to my rideshare driving. I haven't decided Gen2 (>2009) or Gen3 (2010>), although I'm leaning towards Gen3. But, looking at both gen's goofy pseudo sci-fi dashboards, I'm wondering where would be the best place to mount my two phones. (I like to have separate phones for Lyft and Uber.)
I currently use magnetic mounts in my Golf, one adhered to the dash and one clamped to the vent, as I prefer the low profile and ease of use of magnetic mounts. I'm thinking of something similar in whichever Prius I purchase. (I don't want to stick a 2nd mount on the dash, as it may deter prospective buyers when I sell it.)

Anybody else use two phones in either gen of Prius, that has found optimal placement? I look forward to your advice.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> Anybody else use two phones in either gen of Prius, that has found optimal placement? I look forward to your advice.


My advice is: don't buy a Prius.


----------



## Drac (Jun 27, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> My advice is: don't buy a Prius.


Any particular reason?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Drac said:


> Any particular reason?


No, no particular reason..... a_ lot _of reasons.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Vent mount, get the 2010 or newer, bigger engine and great mileage. Magnetic mount works great, pax can see if you mount it on vent above stereo.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Vent mount, get the 2010 or newer, bigger engine and great mileage. Magnetic mount works great, pax can see if you mount it on vent above stereo.


Thanks. I assume you mean the leftmost side of the left-center vent? I still have to find a place for a 2nd phone. Two phones on the same vent will surely block the vent, and render it useless from an AC standpoint.
What if I attached one mount to the left side of the left-center vent, and adhered the other mount to the left of that, adhered directly to the dash space next to the clock-set buttons?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

That's a gen 2 right?

CD magnet mount 100% and invest in an Android tablet so you can run split screen of Uber and Lyft instead of running two phones.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> CD magnet mount 100% and invest in an Android tablet so you can run split screen of Uber and Lyft instead of running two phones.


A tablet on a CD Mount seems like a great idea. It probably wouldn't work on a Gen 3, though, as it would block the climate and audio displays. But, on a Gen 2, it would be fine because all that stuff is displayed above on that LCD screen.

I have a spare tablet, too. But, it's wi-fi only. No internal cell modem. Does your tablet have cell capability, or do you just use your phone as a wi-fi hotspot? Also, what size tablet? I assume you run it in landscape mode (horizontal) to have the two apps side-by-side? It probably improves readability, as well, I would imagine.

You wouldn't have a pic of your setup, would you?



Uber's Guber said:


> No, no particular reason..... a_ lot _of reasons.


Other than the obvious, such as the ugly appearance and the relative lack of power compared to gas/diesel engines, what might those reasons be?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

gaijinpen said:


> A tablet on a CD Mount seems like a great idea. It probably wouldn't work on a Gen 3, though, as it would block the climate and audio displays. But, on a Gen 2, it would be fine because all that stuff is displayed above on that LCD screen.
> 
> I have a spare tablet, too. But, it's wi-fi only. No internal cell modem. Does your tablet have cell capability, or do you just use your phone as a wi-fi hotspot? Also, what size tablet? I assume you run it in landscape mode (horizontal) to have the two apps side-by-side? It probably improves readability, as well, I would imagine.
> 
> ...











Ive ran it Wi-Fi only without problems but prefer data, so I ordered a new sim card for $5 a month. Easier than always setting hotspots on my phone.

8" is sufficient, Android is the best to use as it should have native split screen.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Ive ran it Wi-Fi only without problems but prefer data, so I ordered a new sim card for $5 a month. Easier than always setting hotspots on my phone.


I only have wi-fi tablets. But, I can always put a spare phone into hotspot mode. (Google Fi is my provider, and can have multiple SIM cards/devices on the same account.) It's not worth it for me to buy a new cell-data-capable tablet.



steveK2016 said:


> 8" is sufficient, Android is the best to use as it should have native split screen.


I have a 10" and a 9" I can use. 8" might be too small. I currently use two 6" phones, and wouldn't want the height of the tablet screen in landscape mode to be less that what I have now.
But, yeah, Android is best to use... for multiple reasons. ;-)


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> I only have wi-fi tablets. But, I can always put a spare phone into hotspot mode. (Google Fi is my provider, and can have multiple SIM cards/devices on the same account.) It's not worth it for me to buy a new cell-data-capable tablet.
> 
> I have a 10" and a 9" I can use. 8" might be too small. I currently use two 6" phones, and wouldn't want the height of the tablet screen in landscape mode to be less that what I have now.
> But, yeah, Android is best to use... for multiple reasons. ;-)


I run both Lyft and Uber Driver on a 5 year old Samsung Galaxy S4 with no issues. Why do you want both apps open?

I normally keep Uber on screen and lyft in the background (the little pink Lyft hot icon thingy) and when I get a ping for either swapping is not a problem. Lyft app is much easier to use (can go offline/online very easily without even switching to the app). Uber sucks... you have to bring it on screen to go on/off line.

A new tablet is about $80, but they are wifi only and then you have to worry about tethering and other nonsense.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Its pricey but I use the trucker tough gear rack with phone and tablet mount and it has not come off the windshield since I put it up. Tablet on right of mirror phone would be left but using it to take the pic










And rider app and other info on 2 phones on left but has nothing to do with the gear rack but just showing off lol


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm stating to think that I need to run the rider app just to see where everyone else is. I have a spare S4 so I might just tether them (again).

But my markets are so small that I don't think it will help with rides.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Its pricey but I use the trucker tough gear rack with phone and tablet mount and it has not come off the windshield since I put it up. Tablet on right of mirror phone would be left but using it to take the pic
> 
> And rider app and other info on 2 phones on left but has nothing to do with the gear rack but just showing off lol


Impressive! But, I don't drive enough to warrant all that.
What are those blue things on the pillars?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

gaijinpen said:


> Impressive! But, I don't drive enough to warrant all that.
> What are those blue things on the pillars?


Barf bags


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I use a 10.1" Samsung Galaxy Tab on a CD slot magnet mount. It works great, just make sure you get a mount with strong magnets.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Barf bags


Holy shit. I'm really glad I don't drive enough to need those.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

gaijinpen said:


> Holy shit. I'm really glad I don't drive enough to need those.


I dont use them much but make me money as it's a good conversation starter.

It's good to have conversation starters in your car for tips


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Left on windshield.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I use a CD mount.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Get a suction mount phone holder with long neck. Bend neck 90 degrees. Mount using the triangle window just forward of the left mirror.

Phone is in easy reach, does not block vision out of windshield. Works on both generations.


----------



## KaliDriver (Aug 29, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> I'm about to buy a used Prius dedicated to my rideshare driving. I haven't decided Gen2 (>2009) or Gen3 (2010>), although I'm leaning towards Gen3. But, looking at both gen's goofy pseudo sci-fi dashboards, I'm wondering where would be the best place to mount my two phones. (I like to have separate phones for Lyft and Uber.)
> I currently use magnetic mounts in my Golf, one adhered to the dash and one clamped to the vent, as I prefer the low profile and ease of use of magnetic mounts. I'm thinking of something similar in whichever Prius I purchase. (I don't want to stick a 2nd mount on the dash, as it may deter prospective buyers when I sell it.)
> 
> Anybody else use two phones in either gen of Prius, that has found optimal placement? I look forward to your advice.


I had a gen 2 Prius which was GREAT, I don't know why that other guy doesn't think so, but a Prius is THE PERFECT vehicle for ride-sharing. Why do you think there are so many Prius cabs?

Anyway, I had 2 options for mounting my devices, had an a/c vent phone mount and a "spider" flexible that I used with my iPad mini. Look those up on eBay they are cheap like 2 bucks shipped and work great.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

KaliDriver said:


> I had a gen 2 Prius which was GREAT, I don't know why that other guy doesn't think so, but a Prius is THE PERFECT vehicle for ride-sharing. Why do you think there are so many Prius cabs?
> 
> Anyway, I had 2 options for mounting my devices, had an a/c vent phone mount and a "spider" flexible that I used with my iPad mini. Look those up on eBay they are cheap like 2 bucks shipped and work great.


Thanks. I ended up using two vent mounts on the center vents. I have them placed so I still get airflow from both vents.
I like the Gen3 Prius now that I've replaced the awful Michelin Energy Savers with a set of Hankook Kinergy PT's. (Yup, the cheap Hankooks are night and day better than the expensive Michelins.) I actually thought there was something wrong with the suspension, they were that bad!
In retrospect, I probably would have been just as well off to purchase a Gen2, and saved some money. I'm not sure if the slightly more power and interior size was actually worth the add'l money.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

gaijinpen said:


> Thanks. I ended up using two vent mounts on the center vents. I have them placed so I still get airflow from both vents.
> I like the Gen3 Prius now that I've replaced the awful Michelin Energy Savers with a set of Hankook Kinergy PT's. (Yup, the cheap Hankooks are night and day better than the expensive Michelins.) I actually thought there was something wrong with the suspension, they were that bad!
> In retrospect, I probably would have been just as well off to purchase a Gen2, and saved some money. I'm not sure if the slightly more power and interior size was actually worth the add'l money.


For back up phone holder, a beanbag on the dash is great. The dash is like a desk already and ya can easily move it. The vent holders are perfect until you use heat in the winter. But can turn off the particular vent. For my primary holder, I have a clamp like thing for the CD player.

Just the way I do it. Never actually found the perfect phone holder.

I had a gen II and now have the 3. The gen 3's power mode which I use as normal makes the car act like a normal car with pep and merging on a HWY. That alone makes it so much nicer a car to drive.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> For back up phone holder, a beanbag on the dash is great. The dash is like a desk already and ya can easily move it. The vent holders are perfect until you use heat in the winter. But can turn off the particular vent. For my primary holder, I have a clamp like thing for the CD player.


The CD slot on mine is behind the LCD display. So, that kind is out.
The vent magnetic mounts are working out pretty well, so far. I'm not worried about using the heat through them. California winter isn't too bad, and I can close the center vents and/or use the floor vents for heat.



Danny3xd said:


> I had a gen II and now have the 3. The gen 3's power mode which I use as normal makes the car act like a normal car with pep and merging on a HWY. That alone makes it so much nicer a car to drive.


Power Mode is great for merging onto the highway, and for passing. Otherwise, I keep it in Eco Mode. I got this stupid car for the mileage. So, I try to keep it as efficient as possible. I'm getting ~45mpg, which is pretty good for an 8-year-old high-mileage one. My normal human car, a VW Golf gets 25mpg. So, I've cut my fuel cost by almost half. (which is nice.)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

gaijinpen said:


> The CD slot on mine is behind the LCD display. So, that kind is out.
> The vent magnetic mounts are working out pretty well, so far. I'm not worried about using the heat through them. California winter isn't too bad, and I can close the center vents and/or use the floor vents for heat.
> 
> Power Mode is great for merging onto the highway, and for passing. Otherwise, I keep it in Eco Mode. I got this stupid car for the mileage. So, I try to keep it as efficient as possible. I'm getting ~45mpg, which is pretty good for an 8-year-old high-mileage one. My normal human car, a VW Golf gets 25mpg. So, I've cut my fuel cost by almost half. (which is nice.)


Awesome. Vent mounted is about best spot, IMHO.

My gen 3, YVMV, gets same exact MPGs in eco or PWR mode. With mine, thi k it gets up to speed fast enough that it nagates savings in ECO. But this car is kinda funky in a lot of ways. I did experiment a good deal.

Frankly, that is the only thing I like more about my 3 over my gen 2.

The 2 was slightly roomier and got better than 45 MPGs.

With new used cars. I let the gas get low and put a whole container of STP carb/fuel/ injector cleaner in b4/ next full up. Look for a downish hill on ramp and in an old Prii especially. Gun it and get it to high RPMs for as long as is safe. Folks tend to drive Priis very gently. This blows out carbon and schmutz. Some folks disagree with me. So, just my approach.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

gaijinpen said:


> Thanks. I assume you mean the leftmost side of the left-center vent? I still have to find a place for a 2nd phone. Two phones on the same vent will surely block the vent, and render it useless from an AC standpoint.
> What if I attached one mount to the left side of the left-center vent, and adhered the other mount to the left of that, adhered directly to the dash space next to the clock-set buttons?


The car is going to be torn up anyway. Just use superglue.

Geez, you can't figure this out?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The car is going to be torn up anyway. Just use superglue.
> 
> Geez, you can't figure this out?


Doubt anyone would jump to gluing and conclude that's a good idea.

But an option I suppose.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The car is going to be torn up anyway. Just use superglue.
> 
> Geez, you can't figure this out?


No. I couldn't figure that out because it's a stupid idea.
1500-1800mi/month for a year or so is not gonna tear shit up.



Danny3xd said:


> With new used cars. I let the gas get low and put a whole container of STP carb/fuel/ injector cleaner in b4/ next full up. Look for a downish hill on ramp and in an old Prii especially. Gun it and get it to high RPMs for as long as is safe. Folks tend to drive Priis very gently. This blows out carbon and schmutz. Some folks disagree with me. So, just my approach.


I use Gumout. But, I haven't gotten a chance on this car yet. I should do it next week.
The engine/hybrid drivetrain seems to be working pretty well. My only major complaint is the ride. I improved it dramtically by changing tires. But, it's still kinda rough for a standard passenger car. The interior plastic bits are kinda chintzy, too. My VW Golf and Mazda 3 both blow the Prius away with their quality of materials and solid feeling.


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

I drive a gen 3 Prius and use two iPhones using a wireless hotspot. (one for each app). These are mounted magnetically side by side to the lower left of my steering wheel. One is clipped to the side vent, the other is an adhesive mount. I prefer this for two reasons: #1-out of sight, out of mind. I don’t want pax scrutinizing my preferred route...that’s just a slippery slope for further critical evaluation.
=lower ratings/reason to not tip
#2- I feel safer keeping these out of pax reach -especially at night in the ghetto.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> A tablet on a CD Mount seems like a great idea. It probably wouldn't work on a Gen 3, though, as it would block the climate and audio displays. But, on a Gen 2, it would be fine because all that stuff is displayed above on that LCD screen.
> 
> I have a spare tablet, too. But, it's wi-fi only. No internal cell modem. Does your tablet have cell capability, or do you just use your phone as a wi-fi hotspot? Also, what size tablet? I assume you run it in landscape mode (horizontal) to have the two apps side-by-side? It probably improves readability, as well, I would imagine.
> 
> ...


Not to rock the boat or anything but I am absolutely in love with my Prius to the point where I doubt I'll ever drive another car again. And I've got so many pax to reluctantly agree! It's so funny when that happens. Love it - get one.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Not to rock the boat or anything but I am absolutely in love with my Prius to the point where I doubt I'll ever drive another car again. And I've got so many pax to reluctantly agree! It's so funny when that happens. Love it - get one.


I got it already. But, I'm not quite as in love with it as you are. I prefer my other cars, and almost every other car I've ever owned, over it. 
But, it's really a perfect vehicle for rideshare. Great mileage. Big backseat with lots of leg and headroom. Large cargo area. I don't understand why any RS driver would recommend against one.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Not to rock the boat or anything but I am absolutely in love with my Prius to the point where I doubt I'll ever drive another car again. And I've got so many pax to reluctantly agree! It's so funny when that happens. Love it - get one.


Same here UC!

When ever asked, "How do you like the Prius" I answer I will never buy another kind of car.

Uber forced me to trade in my gen 2. 300,000 miles plus and aside from a front $30 wheel bearing, it was great!

Do you use the "pulse & glide" method? I forget to but really works for gas saving/MPGs.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Same here UC!
> 
> When ever asked, "How do you like the Prius" I answer I will never buy another kind of car.
> 
> ...


I try to remember that too!  I bought my Prius at 33,000 miles and now I have 180,000. All I have ever done is oil changes/ filter and tires. It is like a brand new car still.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> I try to remember that too!  I bought my Prius at 33,000 miles and now I have 180,000. All I have ever done is oil changes/ filter and tires. It is like a brand new car still.


I find it amazing that all the dumb stuff like buttons, windows even drains last as long as the car's drivetrain. 3 Camrys lasted to 300k. But the dumb stuff failed.

I didn't want to buy door handles for a car(s) with that much mileage.

I would if needed on a Prius, though.



gaijinpen said:


> I got it already. But, I'm not quite as in love with it as you are. I prefer my other cars, and almost every other car I've ever owned, over it.
> But, it's really a perfect vehicle for rideshare. Great mileage. Big backseat with lots of leg and headroom. Large cargo area. I don't understand why any RS driver would recommend against one.


It is a fine ride. Is that whT you don't like or could it be something wrong? Asking if that's it.

No fun not enjoying something your gonna spend a lot of time in and driving.

Could try test driving another to see if it's just how they ride and not your thing.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> It is a fine ride. Is that whT you don't like or could it be something wrong? Asking if that's it.
> 
> No fun not enjoying something your gonna spend a lot of time in and driving.
> 
> Could try test driving another to see if it's just how they ride and not your thing.


I've tried a few of them, and they all ride pretty much the same, which I find to be a little hard for a non-sporty passenger car.
But, I only spend 15 or so hours in it per week. So, I'm okay. And, the JBL sound system sounds pretty good for a factory system. That helps quite a bit. ;-)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I meant to say "firm" not "fine. A whole lot different out of context.

Bummer. Too late to edit. I really didn't mean to say it as in disagreeing with your preference, Gaij. Fat fingered phone Fubar, LOL

My bad.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I meant to say "firm" not "fine. A whole lot different out of context.
> 
> Bummer. Too late to edit. I really didn't mean to say it as in disagreeing with your preference, Gaij. Fat fingered phone Fubar, LOL
> 
> My bad.


Haha! I was wondering about that. I couldn't imagine anyone thinking the ride quality of a Prius was "fine".
It's definitely firm, though. I've heard that replacing rear shocks on a high mileage vehicle with KYB Excel-G shocks can really help. It looks like a pretty simple DIY job. And, at ~$60 per shock, is pretty cost-effective, if it helps.
I also hear a bit of road noise through the body. I wonder if a Dynamat type product placed strategically on certain body panels would help that. (New tires drastically helped with road noise and ride comfort. But, I would like to eke out a little more.)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Now I'm wondering what other fat fingered typing and auto correct faux pas I have made or insulted folks with!?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I honestly think the road noise is that you have so much less engine noise. Going down a country rd at night, alls you can hear is the tires and the wind.

This would be an awesome experiment. Gonna look and see if any one has tried.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Liking the "fine, Firm" ride. (snork) I never looked into better shocks. Could do the bounce each corner with downward pressing, test? I replaced a strut on other Prii and it changed the ride a good bit.

just found this; https://priuschat.com/threads/recommended-suspension-improvement.179847/

Oil changes are a PIB if you DIY on the 3


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I honestly think the road noise is that you have so much less engine noise. Going down a country rd at night, alls you can hear is the tires and the wind.
> 
> Liking the "fine, Firm" ride. (snork) I never looked into better shocks. Could do the bounce each corner with downward pressing, test? I replaced a strut on other Prii and it changed the ride a good bit.
> 
> ...


Oil changes are so cheap at the dealer, it's not worth it to try DIY.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I try to remember that too!  I bought my Prius at 33,000 miles and now I have 180,000. All I have ever done is oil changes/ filter and tires. It is like a brand new car still.


No brakes? 
You must drive a lot of highway miles.
I just had the fronts done. They were last done at Toyota 90,000M ago.
Backs need to be done also, but can wait maybe 20,000M.

You guys have had better luck than I have.
Got a Gen2 with 100,000M, now at 145,000M.
Unexpected failures:
Hybrid coolant pump failed (Hybrid system shut down with pax in car  Lol)
A/C blower motor quit (When does that ever happen?)
Tires prematurely failed (belt separation, and cracking)


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> No brakes?
> You must drive a lot of highway miles.
> I just had the fronts done. They were last done at Toyota 90,000M ago.
> Backs need to be done also, but can wait maybe 20,000M.
> ...


No brakes yet. I'm also surprised.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow Taxi2!. Some bad ju-ju there. Bummer you went threw all that. Ya buy these things with thinking they are so bullet proof and long lived.

The brakes fascinate me. For non Prius folks. They do not touch. Rather the brakes cause the car to slow down by generating electricity. The friction is at the proton size and not the pads squeezing the rotor. Under 7 or 14 MPH. I forget. So instead of heat or rubbing produced, electricity is.

So it's not that they last longer. They are used so much less.









https://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/brakes/brake-types/regenerative-braking6.htm

diagram shows how a regenerative braking system is able to recapture some of the vehicle's kinetic energy and convert it into electricity. This electricity is then used to recharge the vehicle's batteries.

A regular car uses around 15% of it's potential energy using gas.









https://www.explainthatstuff.com/conservation-of-energy.html

An electric motor has one moving part. Internal combustion engines have thousands. Many touching. Causing friction, heat and wear.

Once battery tech catches up, we will only see ICE engines in museums.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Nice. Does that thing stick to the top of the dash by suction alone? I don't wanna glue anything that would leave a permanent mark.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

It's both. Cypress and glue. But they use a glue that cleans up pretty well with alcohol. 

I really like this holder. 12 bucks and pretty sturdy. The arm extends in rectangle. 

I bout some plates too thinking this wouldn't stick to bumpy surface. But so far, so good.

I'll post a link if any one wants it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cup* not "cypress "

LoL, how did speeel cheack do that one?


----------

